# FS: 25 FT RJ6 CAT5 Straight Through Ethernet Cable



## Southy

For Sale: 25 FT RJ6 CAT5 Straight Through Ethernet Cable

All of the cables are 100% brand new and some are still sealed in factory package!
Extremely High quality and factory assembled cables.
These cables are RJ6 CAT5 ethernet cables, straight through, not crossover cable.
I have them in black or red. (see pic)

Works great for setting up a home or business network by running connections to your router/switch/hub or modem.

More than 1 available.


----------



## Southy

View attachment 1582


----------



## jp198780

how much are you trying 2 sell this 4? i got my 25ft off ebay 4 $10 bucks..


----------



## footballstevo75

jp198780 said:


> how much are you trying 2 sell this 4? i got my 25ft off ebay 4 $10 bucks..



i got 50ft from local store for $6  

but how much are you looking for?


----------



## Southy

$5 per cable


----------

